# Giants: Citizen Kabuto problems...



## Durandal (May 11, 2008)

Hey all

Lately I've been having a burning desire to play Giants: Citizen Kabuto, which has always worked for me back on me eMac G4 under OS 10.3.  This is the first time I've tried it on a MacBook under Leopard and unfortunately it won't even open after installation and patching.  I double click on the icon, and it appears on the dock for half a second before that familiar error message comes up about how Giants quit unexpectedly.

Can anyone offer any help?  I miss the game and I have no other way of playing it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 11, 2008)

As it is an older game - Giants: Citizen Kabuto runs in Classic. Now you have upgraded to Leopard, and Classic is not supported, so older Classic games will not run. If you like some of the older games, it's a good reason to keep an older Mac, so you can still use Classic.


----------



## Durandal (May 11, 2008)

That's a good speculation, but I don't think it uses Classic.  I know it's PowerPC but so are some of the other applications that work on Leopard via what I think they called Rosetta.  But Giants always ran OS X native.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 11, 2008)

This link would be inaccurate, then
http://www.macgamefiles.com/detail.php?item=17112

You can find out for certain (Yes, I'm just guessing  ), if you have the game app, and Get Info on the game, what kind of Application is the game? And, is there a slashed circle across the app's icon?

Rosetta is not related in any way to Classic. Rosetta is a translation tool to allow PPC games to run on your Intel processor. Rosetta provides that translation, even with Leopard. Classic is not supported on Intel processors.


----------



## Durandal (May 12, 2008)

Yeah that website is contradictory.  It says the game works for OS 10.0.4 or later, but then it says "Classic only", and Classic refers to an application that was made for OS 9.  Even though the earlier OS X editions could run classic games via emulation, that's still inaccurate of them.  Anyway, I took a look at the Get Info.
Under General, it says, "Kind: Application (PowerPC)"  The icon doesn't have a slash through it, as most of my classic games do, so I'm pretty sure that's not the problem.  Yeah, what I mean is I think it would run via Rosetta, since it's not a classic application but is a PowerPC (as in not an Intel native).  But my other applications that fit this category work fine.  It pops open for a second, then closes...

Thanks for your help so far, Delta.  This sure is confusing.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 12, 2008)

Classic is not made for OS 9. It's an environment used by OS X (until 10.5) that provides a way to run applications that require OS 9.
Your game shows as a PowerPC app. Classic is not supported by Intel processors, and now not at all with 10.5 or higher. That's not your issue, because your game is listed as a PowerPC app, which can run with the support of rosetta (or not!) Why the 'or not!'? Because some PPC apps have code that will refuse to run on the Intel processors regardless of what you do.

You should create a new user account just to test that game. If you have your Console utility open while you try to launch the game - you may see what is causing the problem, as the console will list any system message.


----------



## Durandal (May 13, 2008)

Ah, ok.  I wasn't aware that some PowerPC things didn't work under the background translation of Rosetta.

I checked the console and this is what it said:

May 13 18:39:54 x-134-84-128-213 com.apple.launchd[122] ([0x0-0x8b08b].com.planetmoon.giants[754]): Exited abnormally: Trace/BPT trap
May 13 18:42:02 x-134-84-128-213 login[767]: USER_PROCESS: 767 ttys000
May 13 18:42:03 x-134-84-128-213 ReportCrash[778]: Formulating crash report for process OmniNetworking[777]

it then mentions where it saved the crash report, and afterwards:

May 13 18:42:03 x-134-84-128-213 login[767]: DEAD_PROCESS: 767 ttys000
May 13 18:42:27 x-134-84-128-213 [0x0-0x90090].com.planetmoon.giants[780]: dyld: Symbol not found: _xdr__lu_hostent_ptr
May 13 18:42:27 x-134-84-128-213 [0x0-0x90090].com.planetmoon.giants[780]:   Referenced from: /Applications/MacPlay Games/Giants/Giants.app/Contents/MacOS/../Frameworks/OmniNetworking.framework/Versions/2001A/OmniNetworking
May 13 18:42:27 x-134-84-128-213 [0x0-0x90090].com.planetmoon.giants[780]:   Expected in: flat namespace






Not sure what else to do, I checked the crash report, which reads as follows:

Process:         Giants [956]
Path:            /Applications/MacPlay Games/Giants/Giants.app/Contents/MacOS/Giants
Identifier:      com.planetmoon.giants
Version:         ??? (???)
Code Type:       PPC (Translated)
Parent Process:  launchd [74]

Date/Time:       2008-05-11 19:44:15.439 -0500
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.2 (9C7010)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   ???                           	0x801a25ba 0 + 2149197242
1   translate                     	0xb80b6670 0xb8000000 + 747120
2   translate                     	0xb80b6b77 0xb8000000 + 748407
3   translate                     	0xb80d4530 0xb8000000 + 869680
4   translate                     	0xb813d2cf spin_lock_wrapper + 4259

Thread 1:
0   ???                           	0x800bb9e6 0 + 2148252134
1   ???                           	0x800c31dc 0 + 2148282844
2   translate                     	0xb818b69a CallPPCFunctionAtAddressInt + 202826
3   ???                           	0x800ecc55 0 + 2148453461
4   ???                           	0x800ecb12 0 + 2148453138

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0xb80b67e8  ecx: 0xb7fff9ac  edx: 0x801a25ba
  edi: 0xb8208980  esi: 0x00000005  ebp: 0xb7fff9d8  esp: 0xb7fff9ac
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00000246  eip: 0x801a25ba   cs: 0x00000007
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x85ccc000

Binary Images:
0xb8000000 - 0xb81d7fe7  translate ??? (???) /usr/libexec/oah/translate

Translated Code Information:
NO CRASH REPORT

So apparently something's wrong with the omninetwork thing?  At least that's what I gather.  Maybe you have more familiarity with this business.  Thanks much!


----------



## Durandal (May 13, 2008)

Also, I just did a thorough search and can't find a preferences file for the game anywhere, in either my user library or the system's.  I wonder if that's a problem?  Then again I think the game's supposed to make them when it opens.


----------



## Viro (May 14, 2008)

It's Classic. You won't get it to run under Leopard.

Rosetta is there to translate PPC Mac OS X code to run on an Intel Mac. PPC Classic code is not going to work.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 14, 2008)

Wouldn't a classic app be listed as a classic app in the Get Info window?
This game is listed in the info as an Application (PowerPC)

Got any proof it's really a Classic app?


----------



## Durandal (May 14, 2008)

Well it's an OS X native game, which I assume meant, in terms of Classic/Carbon/Cocoa, that it would be one of the latter two.  It certainly is PowerPC, but I don't think it's considered Classic.


----------



## Viro (May 17, 2008)

Best thing you can do is to send an email to Macplay and ask them if it is supported. I don't think it will be, since its originally released for 10.0 and then was later patched to run on 10.1. Lots of change went on internally in OS X during the move from 10.1 -> 10.2 -> 10.3 which meant that a lot of software broke.


----------



## Durandal (May 17, 2008)

Ah, that would make sense as to why it worked on a previous Mac OS X version and not this one.  I'll contact MacPlay and ask about it.
Also, just to follow up, I did try it on another user account that I created and had no better luck.

Thank you both for your help!


----------



## quarkmac (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm having the same problem.  It just opens and then closes right away with that stupid error message.  Although, check this out.  It appears on the MacForums site that someone was able to install and run Giants on Leopard 10.5.2 with no problems at all once he fixed a resolution problem!  We need to find out what he is doing differently!  I miss playing Giants too!!!

LINK:  http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=488642


----------



## Viro (Jul 16, 2008)

Mate, if he did it successfully you should be asking him. Or email Macplay and ask them about it.

Though it appears that someone in that other thread has already emailed Macplay and got a response. You might need to switch off a processor to get it working. So follow the instructions contained in that Macplay email and you'll be fine, assuming of course that the problem is caused by you having two processors running


----------

